# Holsters for BG 380



## mikemc53 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just picked up a BG 380 and have a few questions in regard to holsters. I like an IWB, preferably tuckable, but was wondering about the laser on this gun. It would seem that certain holsters, especially soft sided, might lend themselves to activating the laser pretty easily. Is this a legitimate concern? What has everyone had good luck with? Also, though I prefer IWB, I guess certain pocket holsters might work (though I'm really small - small pockets) so I'd like to hear about experiences with pocket holsters also.

Thanks for any info on this.


----------

